# Define Vertical...



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (21. März 2003)

Moin Leute!

Ich wollte euch nur mal kurz das DEFINE VERTICAL vorstellen 

Ist ein Einsteiger Ramp/Street BMX und wird von KHE hergestellt.
Was meint ihr dazu?









Weitere Infos gibts auf www.DEFINE-PROJECT.com


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (21. März 2003)

den rotor von khe find ich echt übel. aus welchem material ist der rahmen? ansonsten eh ganz oke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (21. März 2003)

KHE, sagt ja schon alles


----------



## menigu (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *den rotor von khe find ich echt übel. aus welchem material ist der rahmen? ansonsten eh ganz oke *


----------



## flying sash (21. März 2003)

ich finds cool!


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (22. März 2003)

Ich weiß - der KHE Rotor ist nich das Gelbe vom Ei...

Aber für Anfänger ist er sicher nicht schlecht. Von wegen Verletzungsgefahr etc. 
Außerdem läuft er leichter als ein "normaler" Rotor.

Der Rahmen ist aus HiTen Stahl.


----------



## kater (22. März 2003)

Gegen das SD von Diatec sprechen ziemlich viele Faktoren:
- schlechtes Design
- fummelige Montage/Unterhaltung/Einstellung
- Bremskabel reissen dauernd
- spezieller Vorbau/Rahmen/Kabel nötig
- sieht einfach potthässlich aus
- ist von KHE


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Gegen das SD von Diatec sprechen ziemlich viele Faktoren:
> - schlechtes Design
> - fummelige Montage/Unterhaltung/Einstellung
> ...



sehe ich absolut genauso!!

MfG

alex


----------



## Apfelmus (22. März 2003)

doch schön


----------



## evil_rider (23. März 2003)

böh, wassn das für ne drecksschleuder ? also 

DEFINE MTB = HUI
DEFINE BMX = PFUI

also damit würd ichnetmal fahren wenns dunkel ist  ich beibe da lieber bei alt bewährtem  also standard, macneil, metal, T-1 etc.


----------



## kater (23. März 2003)

...Flybikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *...Flybikes  *



jo, auch feine rahmen  evtl. lasse ich mir dieses jahr nen T1 nachbauen... aus titan *gg* dann habe ich den gleichen rahmen wie TAJ   ob ich dann auchsogut fahre wie er ist die 2. frage *Gg*


----------



## kater (24. März 2003)

Wird das nicht ein wenig Teuer?

Btw: Will neue Naben... Welche kannst du mir empfehlen? Hab die Qual der wahl 

Anforderungen:

- keine Cassette
- kein Freecoaster (naja, sollte klar sein)
- Chromfarbig
- min. 2x gelagert
- natürlich 48L
- SB Lager


----------



## pagey (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mTb|KwS-mudbuster _
> *Der Rahmen ist aus HiTen Stahl. *



ein weiterer minus punkt !


----------



## Mat (31. März 2003)

> Ist ein Einsteiger Ramp/Street BMX


löblich, sollte gut weggehn...



> ...und wird von KHE hergestellt.


Vergiss es! Nicht im Traum!  

evil und kater haben schon recht...das was die bei KHE verbauen kenn ich bis jetzt nur aus schlechten Erfahrungen und/oder echten Horrorstorys.

KHE verabscheuende Grüße,
Matthias

P.S: Sieht auch irgendwie komisch aus, wenn ich das jetzt mal so sagen darf...


----------



## mtbkws-c0rn (2. April 2003)

ich geb dem evil und dem katerchen und co mal recht! KHE is zum kotzen ^^

der rotor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber wars mag =)


----------

